# No longer training with Sifu Fung



## bcbernam777 (Apr 11, 2009)

I am posting this thread as I have had a number of private messages re training with Sifu Fung, as well as training with myself. I have always endevoured to assist those with enquiries as per Sifu Fung but regretfully due to a particular reason I am no longer training with Sifu Fung therefore I am unable to assist anyone with their enquiry per Sifu. In addition I will not be teaching Wing Chun due to a number of reasons. I apologise if this has inonvenienced anyone and I wish all practicioners, regardless of their style, the very best with their training.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## bcbernam777 (Apr 11, 2009)

thank you arnisador


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Apr 12, 2009)

bc - can you elaborate on why you aren't training or teaching anymore?
ie was it for medical reasons, political reasons, family reasons, or did you just become disillusioned with wing chun?

One of my training partners used to train under Augustine Fung 

I don't want to pry and get you into trouble, but you have certainly sparked curiosity and it is always sad to see someone step out of the wing chun family


----------



## graychuan (Apr 12, 2009)

Augusten FONG or Jim FUNG? 

I know that Jim Fung and the Int. Academy of WC is in Sydney ,Aus.


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 12, 2009)

Sifu Jim Fung was my master and he died several years ago , so I think he might be talking about Sifu Derek Fung (no relation ) another Sifu that teaches in Sydney.


----------



## dabeer (Apr 12, 2009)

bcbernam777 must be referring to sifu Derek Fung, as his profile says his organization is Fung Ping Bor Wing Chun (http://www.derekfungpingborwingchun.com.au/)


----------



## bcbernam777 (Apr 12, 2009)

Kamon Guy said:


> bc - can you elaborate on why you aren't training or teaching anymore?
> ie was it for medical reasons, political reasons, family reasons, or did you just become disillusioned with wing chun?
> 
> One of my training partners used to train under Augustine Fung
> ...


 
I am refering to Sifu Derek Fung, and out of both respect for Sifu and to avoid any misinterpretations etc I wont be going into why, but thanks for the interest


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Apr 13, 2009)

bcbernam777 said:


> I am refering to Sifu Derek Fung, and out of both respect for Sifu and to avoid any misinterpretations etc I wont be going into why, but thanks for the interest


 
The point is that by not saying why you left, many people will assume that you left for bad reasons

No-one has anything to fear from the truth, and if you give a factual account of why you left, it will only add to our understanding of different wing chun. People sometimes leave kamon and go on forums telling of their experiences - I don't begrudge them that providing they don't lie or exaggerate their experiences

It is like me saying, 'I just discovered the identity of Jack The Ripper, but I can't tell you who it is. Sorry'
Why tell us in the first place?


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 13, 2009)

bcbernam777 said:


> I am refering to Sifu Derek Fung, and out of both respect for Sifu and to avoid any misinterpretations etc I wont be going into why, but thanks for the interest


 
Totally understandable.
I do hope though that at a later time you return to teaching Wing Chun.  You seem very passionate about it and I am sure that there are many students that could learn a great deal from you.

Best wishes in the future.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Apr 14, 2009)

Kamon Guy said:


> The point is that by not saying why you left, many people will assume that you left for bad reasons
> 
> No-one has anything to fear from the truth, and if you give a factual account of why you left, it will only add to our understanding of different wing chun. People sometimes leave kamon and go on forums telling of their experiences - I don't begrudge them that providing they don't lie or exaggerate their experiences
> 
> ...


 
I certainly left under bad circumstances but by talking about it I will only shed a less than favourable light on what was a misunderstanding between myself and Sifu, and possible damage to Sifus reputation and that is not warrented in any sense. The point of the thread was simply to let those who may be enquiring as to possible training with Sifu, know that I am no longer able to assist them with such enquiries.

I am still passionate about Wing Chun but I have become dispondant about a number of things in my life, and therefore need to devote time and energy in other directions. perhaps when the time is right I may continue with my training, after all I still have years of quality knowledge at my disposal, from many different arts.

Best of luck to all of you

bc


----------



## profesormental (Apr 14, 2009)

May your efforts and adventures be fruitful, and you come back to training with renewed vigor and in a timely fashion!

Sincerely,

Juan M. Mercado


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Apr 14, 2009)

bcbernam777 said:


> I certainly left under bad circumstances but by talking about it I will only shed a less than favourable light on what was a misunderstanding between myself and Sifu, and possible damage to Sifus reputation and that is not warrented in any sense. The point of the thread was simply to let those who may be enquiring as to possible training with Sifu, know that I am no longer able to assist them with such enquiries.
> 
> I am still passionate about Wing Chun but I have become dispondant about a number of things in my life, and therefore need to devote time and energy in other directions. perhaps when the time is right I may continue with my training, after all I still have years of quality knowledge at my disposal, from many different arts.
> 
> ...


 
I appreciate and respect the fact that you don't want to make your Sifu look bad - sometimes its hard to put an account of what happened into words

Personally, I would love to know what the misunderstanding was about. I have had arguments with Kevin Chan before and when I look back, realise how stupid it was. 

Sifus often run schools in what sometimes seem a 'blinkered way' but then you realise it had a purpose

If you are able, maybe you could PM me with a rough description of what happened (which would of course be kept between us - my word on that)

If not, I can understand your reasons why and wish you the best of luck. Maybe you'll join up at Kamon!!


----------

